# Low Key 10/23



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone doing the Sierra climb on Sat 10/23? I am going to give it a go. Haven't ridden very much the last 2 weeks and this should kick my butt. I am trying to get around 28mins or less if possible. Who is with me for the pain?

Paul


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Thinking about it, depends on family stuff and how the week goes.

That is an ambitious time if you haven't been riding much!


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah I know. I figure if I put it out there, I will try harder. We'll see how it goes. For the Montebello Rd climb I didn't know the road at all. I could have gone faster because the end totally surprised me. Sierra Rd I know like the back of my hand so there are no excuses. Any good things to prevent cramping. Not for legs but for side stitches and cramps in my shoulders? I get a weird cramp like thing by my collarbone and I have to try to ride through it. Would be better if it never came and could enjoy the suffering.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I think side stitches are lactic acid build-up? I haven't had this since I was a teen. No idea about other cramps or how to get rid of them. Maybe you are holding the bars too tight, or pulling up too hard on them when out of the saddle?

Looking at the forecast, it might be damp on Saturday.


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok I looked up what side stitches are and I guess I am not having them. It is definitely weird but the bar theory might have some merit. I have been experimenting with gripping and do find that it happens while climbing a tough hill and holding on to the hoods. I will have to keep experimenting with breathing and hand placement.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Wow, yes do it!!! 28 minutes would be amazing.

I'm trail riding every day for now because this recent rain delivers perfect conditions to the local trails.

But there should be some new road bikes coming soon to keep me entertained.

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

pmarshall said:


> I have been experimenting with gripping and do find that it happens while climbing a tough hill and holding on to the hoods.


Are you still climbing Sierra with that insane 39/23 gearing? Rather than just a cramp, I think I'd rupture something if I attempted that!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

francois said:


> Wow, yes do it!!! 28 minutes would be amazing.


We need the "at cost" RBR kit, so we can get out there and represent!


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh heck no!! I took yours and many others advice and went compact. I have a 50/34 with 11/25 on the back. I have done more MTB riding lately and don't feel I am at a peak right now. 28 mins might be too lofty of a goal but I can't tell til I get out there and start pushing up the hill. I don't have a HRM or any other fancy electronic wizardry so I have to go on how I feel. I was at 28:50 on the RBR ride and that seemed hard. Anyway who cares, I will just push it and what I get is what I get. I would take an RBR kit at cost and wear it. Pretty nice looking if I do say so. Might I be the only one from here doing it though? I didn't see any others on Montebello either. I know Saturdays are hard to schedule with kids so I won't bust any balls about it. I think I might take a ride up Kennedy trail on the MTB to prepare for sat. See you guys.

Paul


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ukbloke said:


> We need the "at cost" RBR kit, so we can get out there and represent!



I'll get this going today.

Thien went into a coma from all the Interbike Hotties.

fc


----------



## nowatt (Jan 14, 2008)

pmarshall said:


> .. Might I be the only one from here doing it though? I didn't see any others on Montebello either.
> Paul


Hey,I was on the Montebello lowkey, you might not have seen everyone behind you 
, and the recent road bike review Sierra ride. Will do the lowkey Sierra ride also (with my Sierra Nevada shirt . My goal is one minute improvement on roadbike review time, so about 32 minutes, again you might not see me ..

Hope you RSVP'd website says they are full


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

Nowatt, cool that you are doing it as well. I might have got your name but not your handle on RBR. I try to introduce myself to fellow riders as much as I can. I will be wearing a livestrong black shirt. I don't have a cycling jersey yet. I did RSVP and I will go rain or shine. See ya


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

I was going to go over there but it says theyre full


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

*Canceled!!!!*

Man I got up this morning feeling pretty rested and ready to attack my PR. I guess the rain is keeping this event from happening. Well I said I would go rain or shine and I am. I will time myself and see what I can do. Going to be hard because I was looking to try and catch some people on the way up.


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

I got there and a small crowd had gathered. One of the women said she would time people. So it ended up being a lower-key event. We did not do a rolling start and the timing was very loose which is totally ok since it was last second. I think maybe 60 riders went up. Was a god run but a strong headwind near the top steep section. I timed myself as well and got 29.05. Not what I wanted but close. I caught a woman who had passed me and also caught another guy at the end while sprinting. That made my slower time worth it. Good feeling to chase somebody down and edge them out by seconds. Time for some advil- legs aching. See ya

Paul


----------

